
The Indian physicist who contested Stephen Hawking’s theory about black holes - mkbkn
https://qz.com/1229007/abhas-mitra-the-indian-physicist-who-contested-stephen-hawkings-theory-about-black-holes/
======
bockmary7
This is interesting.

